# 6 year old leader material still good?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Somewhat of a rhetorical question but thought I would ask. I have a lot of Momoi Hi Catch leader material still in original packaging but has been sitting in the garage for 6 years  Back in the bluewater action finally so was wondering if this stuff is any good to rig with or just trash it?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Age concerns me, then add garage that I assume is not climate controlled I wouldn't risk it! To me, we don't get enough shots to risk anything to chance. Welcome back


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tie overhand knot, wet it, yank hard on both ends of line. You'll know if its still good.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------

